
Stock market enters the correction territory - mudil
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-07/asia-braces-for-more-volatility-as-bonds-slide-markets-wrap
======
slg
Totally unrelated to the topic, but it is weird how news agencies have
basically abandoned the idea of a finished and published article in favor of
having an ever evolving page with whatever is the latest on the subject. For
example, this page was first published on Wednesday and yet the lede says "The
dread that gripped equity markets earlier in the week re-emerged Thursday..."
I can't decide if this is a good or bad thing. There are certainly pluses and
minuses.

~~~
DrScump
CNBC.com did such a switch for their Monday article predicting a 1000-point
drop on Tuesday. They actually changed the title and contents to match
Tuesday's actual result.

------
wpasc
This is likely a healthy correction. Equities have clearly been overvalued,
and this may be a helpful correction during an otherwise healthy time in the
economy in terms of unemployment, wages, etc.

Better than an over-inflated equity market in addition to major overvaluations
in other areas of the market.

------
HumanDrivenDev
I only started investing at the end of last year too. Oh well, time in market
and all that.

~~~
pedrocr
If you need something to convince you of the value of just betting on the long
term trend and not caring about market timing:

[http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2014/02/worlds-worst-
market-...](http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2014/02/worlds-worst-market-
timer/)

~~~
HumanDrivenDev
My brain knows this. I am unlikely to panic sell.

Still - everyday I check how much my investments have made. I'm not used to
having enough money to invest, and it goes against my instincts a little bit.

It just takes some getting used to.

~~~
pedrocr
That's why I like this article. It helps train the non-rational part of the
brain to relax and not panic sell even after the rational part is well settled
on an investment process.

------
RyanShook
Do you think we will see a bottom tomorrow? Or could this be the beginning of
a bear market?

~~~
pcurve
It may bounce tomorrow, but over the next few 12 month, it will be a rough
grind down to 18,000.

Good lord, what is it with HN downvoting. It's my opinion. I'm putting money
where my mouth is based on my equity:cash position.

[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/%5EDJI?p=%5EDJI](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/%5EDJI?p=%5EDJI)

It's easy to fall into the trap of short-term view. Go to the above chart and
click 1 day, 5 day, month, YTD, 1 year, 5 year, Max in sequence.

Lesson learned for me is, don't bet against the market, but when cycle turns,
it can take months or years to play out.

~~~
luckydude
The double bounce that the stock market has just done, a high run up, then a
dip, then a bounce up, then it goes down, is classic and it signals a bigger
drop. I'm not a pro, that's what my guy at Morgan Stanley says. So I think
pcurve may be right.

I'm about 75% in cash right now.

Click on the 6 month view to see the double bounce.

WTF HN? A downvote for passing on information?

~~~
luckydude
[http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/boom-bust.jpg](http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/boom-bust.jpg)

Not sure we are there yet, nobody knows for sure because if they knew they'd
own the market.

But that was what I was talking about.

